# help!!! imodium question



## palma (Aug 2, 2004)

I have been taking Imodium to control my IBS-D. It has worked in this way- I take it, my symptoms stop right away, and then I won't have diarrhea for about 4 or 5 days. Now suddenly this week it has happened like this- I take it and then it stops, but the diarrhea comes back in a day or two. Do you think that this means I am getting immuned to the Imodium? Perhaps my body is getting used to it, can this happen? I was thinking about just stopping it for a while to have my body adjust to not being on it again. Does anyone know anything about this, any advice you could give me would be so helpful. I am really nervous because Imodium is my life saver and if it stops working I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

Are you using the capsules or the liquid? I got something like that with the capsules but liquid tends to do better for me and I don't have to take much. Asides from that, I don't know what other advice to give.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually based on the data I have seen on how long Imodium stays in the body....it should be out of you in like 10-12 hours or so.So the effect you get that lasts days, is probably not just from the ImodiumI suspect this is a fluxuation in your IBS rather than getting used to such a low dose of Imodium being used what 2X a week.Typically to control IBS the dose is 2X a day 1-2 pills a day.K.


----------



## lilashdh (Dec 14, 2004)

I have had this same thing happen from time to time with Imodium. I believe that it is possible for the body to become immune to any medication you take for a long period of time. This may be one reason they usually put on the box that if your symptoms continue, call a doc etc... I, personally have IBS, diahhrea prodominate and I basically lived on Imodium and take it still from time to time. I have, however been to a doc and he has given me Robinul Forte and Welchol. Robinul, apparently helps the spams and the Welchol (mainly prescribed for cholesterol, which I have no problems with) hardens the stool. It is always good to slow down intake of something such as Imodium. Maybe try half a pill and see how you are then. I would not take it when your at home, though it can be quite handy when your out. Apparently your body feels the need to reject whatever it is giving you the diarrhea ie. the flu, a bug, foods that didn't agree, etc. Try slowing down the Imodium intake. Try taking fiber. Fibercon has been said to work quite well, even with IBS symptoms, whether you have constipation prodominate or diahhrea pro. Although I have tried to give ya the best advice that I can, of course, I think it is very important to see a doctor and fiind out everything you can about your symptoms. They may be more or less serious than you think. Hope I helped !!


----------

